# Happy 8th Birthday to our Lisi



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got a msg. from my vet wishing Lisi Happy Birthday! I had totally forgotten! 

Happy Birthday 


:cheer::cheer::cheer:your beautiful, little precious stinker! You really light up our lives! You are such a happy, happy little busy girl! Your tail never stops wagging & you love life so much. You can almost talk---you understand almost everything we say & communicate what you want so well. :wub::wub:

Don't ever change. . . .May God bless & keep you always!:wub2::Sunny Smile:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday sweetie. Your mommy and daddy love you. Sandi - treasure every minute.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday little Lisi! I would love to meet you some day - your personality sounds just awesome!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Happy 8th Birthday Lisi!
Your Mommy & Daddy arent the only ones that love you. You've found a very special spot in our hearts as well sweet little "Mighty Mouse!":tender:
God bless you!:innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

On behalf of our littte girl---thank you one & all! I can't believe I forgot!!!! Life is just too busy at the moment, I guess. I am totally unprepared for a party but will have to give her some French pate (made by yours truly) on a small piece of my home-made cauliflower bread---her favs! That I do have & it is her "high value" treat. 

Walter, thanks for that sage advice. . . . now tell me how to redeem my memory---it is going quickly.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Lisi! You have a big fan club wishing you lots of cake and ice cream!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY 8TH BIRTHDAY PRECIOUS LISI 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU:smootch::tender:

Auntie Paula, Maddie and Geneva hope your feeling better, we love our Lisi :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LISI








Wishing one of our favorite SM pups a VERY Happy Birthday! :wub: We think we know what you want for your birthday year....not to be dragged around to so many doctors who think you're a pin cushion. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I do hope that no health issues will rear their ugly heads. She's too pretty for that. Enjoy the celebration and the hugs and kisses.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing little Lisi a very Happy Birthday today!! And I am sure that your Mommy gave you some of that special food that you like so much and hope that you enjoyed it!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lisi.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, Happy Birthday sweet & sassy Lisi! Your Birthday treats sound wonderful


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> On behalf of our littte girl---thank you one & all! I can't believe I forgot!!!! Life is just too busy at the moment, I guess. I am totally unprepared for a party but will have to give her some French pate (made by yours truly) on a small piece of my home-made cauliflower bread---her favs! That I do have & it is her "high value" treat.
> 
> Walter, thanks for that sage advice. . . . now tell me how to redeem my memory---it is going quickly.


Sandi - Its perfectly understandable that you forgot - You've had a very full plate lately. I'm sure the French pate and the home-made cauliflower bread will more than make up for it! YUMMY! I know you are making her day extra special - We LOVE you Lisi. Praying this coming year will bring answers, health and of coarse lots of special treats - you deserve them! 
:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet girl!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweet Girl!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful girl 🎉🎈💐


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lisi! :Flowers 2:
Sandi, you sure were blessed with one special little girl!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

:happy::happy:Happy Birthday sweet baby. We love you so very much!:happy::happy:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday, sweet Lisi! Sorry I'm a day late. :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L..........Little beauty is a birthday girl:wub:

I..........I know I am late, but Happy Birthday sweety:thumbsup:

S..........Sweet as sugar:smootch::

I...........Is it still time to come and have a piece of cake?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Piccolina said:


> L..........Little beauty is a birthday girl:wub:
> 
> I..........I know I am late, but Happy Birthday sweety:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Cake? Coming right up! Hope to see you at 4:00 pm sharp. :HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Lisi!


----------

